# Honma TW—X



## chico (Jun 6, 2022)

I've mentioned these golf balls on other threads but thought I would post about them here after playing them for a while now. 
Distance of the tee has been good compared to my previous ball(Wilson). Stopping on the green has been excellent. Durability has again been excellent. 
In short I am amazed these can be bought for under £20 a dozen they really are an exception ball for the price. M


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 6, 2022)

I have been using the TW-S version for quite a while now. Urethane covered 3 piece ball, as above, good distance off the driver, good spin around the greens, nice to putt with and durable. It really is an excellent ball for the price.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 6, 2022)

chico said:



			I've mentioned these golf balls on other threads but thought I would post about them here after playing them for a while now. 
Distance of the tee has been good compared to my previous ball(Wilson). Stopping on the green has been excellent. Durability has again been excellent. 
In short I am amazed these can be bought for under £20 a dozen they really are an exception ball for the price. M
		
Click to expand...

I've been getting through my several boxes too


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 7, 2022)

I played with a pick up one I found (TW-S) for a couple of rounds and can see why this ball would suit a lot of players who like to play 3 or more piece urethane ball with good levels of spin.

However I really should not be buying more golf balls no matter how good


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 21, 2022)

My wife bought me a big bag of mixed balls for Christmas and it had a few of the TW-X in them. I was really impressed by them, excellent feel and good durability. Ive just bought two dozen more for £19 a box. Cracking value.

Only issue is finding them, they seem to be selling out in a number of places!

Is the TW-S any better, it's about 5 a box more expensive I think..?


----------



## chico (Jun 21, 2022)

Barking_Mad said:



			My wife bought me a big bag of mixed balls for Christmas and it had a few of the TW-X in them. I was really impressed by them, excellent feel and good durability. Ive just bought two dozen more for £19 a box. Cracking value.

Only issue is finding them, they seem to be selling out in a number of places!

Is the TW-S any better, it's about 5 a box more expensive I think..?
		
Click to expand...

I think the TW-S is for slightly faster swing speeds, I tried both and to be honest I can't tell the difference. My swing speed must be somewhere in the middle.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 24, 2022)

chico said:



			I think the TW-S is for slightly faster swing speeds, I tried both and to be honest I can't tell the difference. My swing speed must be somewhere in the middle.
		
Click to expand...

Think is the X that are for faster swings Bud


----------



## chico (Jun 24, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			Think is the X that are for faster swings Bud
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, just going off the top of my head.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 22, 2022)

chico said:



			I think the TW-S is for slightly faster swing speeds, I tried both and to be honest I can't tell the difference. My swing speed must be somewhere in the middle.
		
Click to expand...

It is the other way round as Tuggles says, but the difference is slight; 38m/s or 85mph for the S, 40m/s or 89mph for the X are what the boxes say. X feels slightly firmer but both very good balls and value for the money. Can’t say I notice much difference in performance between them. 

Only reason it wouldn’t become the ball of choice going forward is because I don’t believe they do a yellow version; I’m looking to go to using one model of ball only once the present stock is gone but I want one that comes in both white and yellow as in certain light conditions I struggle to see the white ball now.


----------

